# S-Works FACT Crank / BB disassembly



## TimV (Mar 20, 2007)

I picked up a used S-Works Tarmac SL2 frame module recently. I am wondering how the crank / bottom bracket come apart. Any help would be great. Thanks.


----------



## wetpaint (Oct 12, 2008)

There is a cosmetic cover screw that needs to be removed from DS of the crank. After that there is a 6mm, I think, bolt that holds the crank together, you'll need a deep 6mm allen and lots of torque to get it loose.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

TimV said:


> I picked up a used S-Works Tarmac SL2 frame module recently. I am wondering how the crank / bottom bracket come apart. Any help would be great. Thanks.


This should help:
http://cdn.specialized.com/OA_MEDIA/pdf/manuals/S-Works_Carbon_Crank_r3.pdf

If it's the wrong model, go to Specs website and click support, then warranty, manuals, tech, then scroll down to Component guides, then Cranks/ chainrings.


----------



## cyclequip (Oct 20, 2004)

2011 OSBB Module framesets come with a new tool - moved to a Torqx Splined tool as opposed to the older Allen-key standard.


----------

